# Some things



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

First of all, I forgot to thank *danslenoir* for advice. So, thanks!

Secondly, I noticed that all my former picture links were broken. That happened when I upgraded my connection to a faster one, but I have corrected this. Only one picture couldn't be replaced, but 60 something have been replaced.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's great to have you back.


----------

